
HackerOne breach lets outside hacker read customers’ private bug reports - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/hackerone-breach-lets-outside-hacker-read-customers-private-bug-reports/
======
new_guy
Platforms really need to stop trying to shoot the messenger, just swallow
their pride and get vulnerabilities fixed.

~~~
rubbingalcohol
They paid the hacker $20,000. That's a nice way of shooting the messenger!

